# Root zu Deamon Rechte umändern chown? HELP



## geraldnitro (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 
   Vorwort: 
   Ich habe das Forum durchsucht und leider nix passendes gefunden - auf bei google.de habe ich mein glück probiert. 
   ---------------------- 

 Ich habe ein Root Server von der Strato AG. Doch dieser stürzte dauernd ab. Nach langen Telefonaten zwischen mir und Strato stellte sicher heraus das der RAM defekt war. 
   Ich habe einen neuen Blade dadurch bekommen. 
   Doch bevor der Austausch statt fand habe ich ein Backup von meinen GameServern - Datenbank - Homepage gemacht. 
   Diese habe ich als .tar auf mein Backup Server geladen. 

   Nun war der neue Blade fertig, und ich habe die date wieder raufgeladen. Homepage usw GameServer gibg alles 1a. 
   Doch nun zu mein Problem. 

   Ich hatte bzw. habe ein Teamspeak2 Server am laufen welchen ich auf ein Datenbank laufen lasse. 
   In dieser Datenbank sind die ganzen Chanel User usw. abgespeichert. 

 Ich habe dann im phpmyadmin wieder eine Datenbank erstellt mit den gleichen User (Gerald) und den Password - alles wie auf den alten Blade. 

   So das ging auch alles auf anhib. Teamspeak hat die Datenbank erkannt und alles reingeladen. 
   Nur das dumme war das war jetzt wie eine Neuinstallation. Sprich, keine User mehr und Chanels.. usw. 

   So so...  
 Ich habe dann die Datenbankdateien die ich gebackupt habe einfavh in den Ordner /var/lib/mysql/ts2/ geladen (da wo jetzt halt die neu erstellen sind) und überschrieben. 
   Danach habe ich ein reboot gemacht. 

   Tata! 
   Alle Chanel und User waren da ... nun kommt aber das Problem. 
   Der TS2 Ordner (Datenbank) gehört jetzt den User root. 
   Und Teamspeak kann jetzt keine Chanels mehr und Banns darin speichern weil ihn ja halt die rechte fehlen 

   Hier mal ein Auszug des Ordners:  
	
	
	



```
<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="90%"> <tbody><tr> <td>Code:</td></tr><tr><td class="code"> 
   h8360:/var/lib/mysql # dir 
   total 40 
   drwxr-xr-x 7 mysql daemon 4096 Dec 31 04:15 . 
   drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 May 19 2004 .. 
   drwx------ 2 mysql daemon 4096 Dec 30 21:01 corenews2 
   drwx------ 2 mysql daemon 4096 Dec 30 18:06 forum 
   drwx------ 2 mysql mysql 4096 Jul 11 2003 mysql 
   srwxrwxrwx 1 mysql daemon 0 Dec 30 19:19 mysql.sock 
   -rw-rw---- 1 mysql root 0 Dec 31 04:15 mysqld.log 
   -rw-rw---- 1 mysql root 164 Dec 30 15:11 mysqld.log-20041230.gz 
   -rw-rw---- 1 mysql root 238 Dec 30 19:19 mysqld.log-20041231.gz 
   -rw-rw---- 1 mysql daemon 3 Dec 30 19:19 mysqld.pid 
   drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Dec 28 14:39 ts2 
   drwx------ 2 mysql mysql 4096 Jul 11 2003 visas 
   h8360:/var/lib/mysql #  
   </td></tr></tbody> </table>
```
 
   Die Datenbank von Corenews (Newsscript leuft auf den benutzer Deamon genauso wie visas und das forum. 
   Nur TS2 halt auf root. 

   Meine Frage: 
   Wie bekomme ich den Ordner root - auf deamon umgestellt. 
   Ich bin kein Linux Profi... ich glaube es gibt ein befehl wie chown... aber davon habe ich keine ahnung. 

   Hier ist auch mal ein auszug des Error Log: 

```
<table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="90%"> <tbody><tr> <td>Code:</td></tr><tr><td class="code"> 
 31-12-04 14:37:26,ERROR,All,SQL, ExecSQL Error: EDatabaseError.Table 'ts2_clients' is read only in query: update ts2_clients set 
   dt_client_lastonline = '31122004143726140' 
   where  
   i_client_id = 137; 
    
    
    
    
   31-12-04 14:38:17,ERROR,All,SQL, ExecSQL Error: EDatabaseError.Table 'ts2_bans' is read only in query: insert into ts2_bans 
   (i_ban_server_id, 
   s_ban_ip, 
   s_ban_by, 
   dt_ban_created, 
   i_ban_minutes) 
   values  
   (1, 
   '213.54.215.30', 
   'fantasiefisch[LoginName: fantasiefisch] banned Nitro [LoginName: Nitro]', 
   '31122004143817758', 
   0); 
    
 31-12-04 14:38:20,ERROR,All,SQL, ExecSQL Error: EDatabaseError.Table 'ts2_clients' is read only in query: update ts2_clients set 
   dt_client_lastonline = '31122004143820493' 
   where  
   i_client_id = 248; 
    
    
    
    
 31-12-04 14:38:21,ERROR,All,SQL, ExecSQL Error: EDatabaseError.Table 'ts2_clients' is read only in query: update ts2_clients set 
   dt_client_lastonline = '31122004143821556' 
   where  
   i_client_id = 95; 
    
    
    
    
 31-12-04 14:38:32,ERROR,All,SQL, ExecSQL Error: EDatabaseError.Table 'ts2_clients' is read only in query: update ts2_clients set 
   b_client_privilege_serveradmin = 0, 
   s_client_name = 'Nitro', 
   s_client_password = '1210gts' 
   where  
   i_client_id = 95; 
    
    
    
    
 31-12-04 14:38:32,ERROR,All,SQL, ExecSQL Error: EDatabaseError.Table 'ts2_channel_privileges' is read only in query: delete from ts2_channel_privileges 
   where i_cp_server_id = 1 
   and i_cp_channel_id = 153 
   and i_cp_client_id = 95 
    
   31-12-04 14:38:35,ERROR,All,SQL, ExecSQL Error: EDatabaseError.Table 'ts2_bans' is read only in query: insert into ts2_bans 
   (i_ban_server_id, 
   s_ban_ip, 
   s_ban_by, 
   dt_ban_created, 
   i_ban_minutes) 
   values  
   (1, 
   '213.54.215.30', 
   'fantasiefisch[LoginName: fantasiefisch] banned Nitro [LoginName: Nitro]', 
   '31122004143835666', 
   0); 
    
 31-12-04 14:38:38,ERROR,All,SQL, ExecSQL Error: EDatabaseError.Table 'ts2_clients' is read only in query: update ts2_clients set 
   dt_client_lastonline = '31122004143838352' 
   where  
   i_client_id = 95; 
    
    
    
    
 31-12-04 14:38:58,ERROR,All,SQL, ExecSQL Error: EDatabaseError.Table 'ts2_clients' is read only in query: update ts2_clients set 
   dt_client_lastonline = '31122004143858150' 
   where  
   i_client_id = 228;
```
   </td></tr></tbody> </table>  
   (man sieht auch wir haben uns versucht zu bannen dennoch blieben die wir es nicht weil die Bans auch nicht gespeichert wurden 
   Es ist halt wichtig das die Daten dieser Datenbank erhalten bleiben. 

   Mfg 
   Gerald Scholz aka GeraldNitro


----------



## knackpunkt83 (31. Dezember 2004)

Richtig, müsste mit chown (kommt von change owner - besitzer wechseln) gehen. mit "chown --help" müsste die genaue syntax zun Vorschein kommen.
Und dann gibts da noch chmod zum ändern der Zugriffsrechte.

An dieser Stelle sollte ich darauf hinweisen das auch ich nur ein Linux-Anfänger bin.

Tip: ich benutze gerne den Midnight Commander (Paket mc). Der kann schnell durch Verzeichnisse Navigieren und kann Befehle wie chown ersetzen, Dateien suchen...  ...und hat nen Texteditor integriert. Und das alles ohne kryptische Tastenkombinationen!


----------



## geraldnitro (31. Dezember 2004)

also das mit den --help kenn ich ja ist ja  wie bei jeden befehel aber das sgat mir nix was da steht.

 Sag mal wo genau bekommt man dieses Midnight Commander ? Noch nie gehört.


----------



## GFX-Händchen (2. Januar 2005)

geraldnitro hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sag mal wo genau bekommt man dieses Midnight Commander ? Noch nie gehört.


Schon mal Googel benutzt?
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&c2coff=1&q=midnight+commander+download&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## melmager (2. Januar 2005)

hmm 

chown --help solle eigendlich eindeutig sein
ansonsten
man chown

letzlich ist der Befehl
chown -R daemonname  verzeichnis

muss naturlich der root user machen da nur der akuelle eigentümer Dateien "verschenken" kann


----------

